# Problema com "weather OS" WMR200 Oregon



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2011 às 17:22)

Tenho tido problemas com o programa nativo que vem com a estação Oregon Cientific.

O programa "Weather OS", versão 1.1.57 vai-me dando este problemas:
- Não me carrega os dados da estação
- Reconhece a estação mas nem sempre os sensores
- Quando reconhece os sensores na maior parte das vezes não descarrega os dados
- Outras vezes começa a descarregar os dados armazenados na estação mas pára passado um bocado
- Reconhece os sensores, recebe dados em tempo real mas passadas umas horas já não me dá dados em tempo real nem acumula qualquer histórico

Já reinstalei o programa com a versão que vinha no CD de fábrica, já actualizei para a versão mais recente mas não me resolve o problema.

Alguém pode ajudar?


----------



## Kraliv (4 Fev 2011 às 17:38)

*re: Problema com "weather OS" WMR200 Oregon*

Boas,


Esse software original parece ser uma grande treta 

Tenta o *Weather Station Data Logger *que é Free, vê aqui: 
http://wmrx00.sourceforge.net
http://sourceforge.net/projects/wmrx00/files/

Ou terás que investir € , Weather Display ou Virtual Weather Station são os adequados


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2011 às 23:14)

Já fiz o download do programa "weather station data logger" que o *Kraliv* indicou.
Para já, e numa experiência ainda curta, é imensamente superior ao software de origem da oregon.
Falta de seguida ter acesso a uma forma de passar os dados recolhidos para gráficos de mais fácil leitura para análises posteriores.
Se alguém tiver já folhas de cálculo ou algo parecido podia aqui dizer a sua experiência (positiva\negativa)


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2011 às 21:16)

Alguém tem problemas com o upload dos dados da estação?
Eu estou a utilizar o software WSDL (weather station data logger) e nos últimos tempos tenho tido um problema chato...
Se alterar os dados da hora na estação ou se fizer reboot do PC, o programa faz upload dos dados da precipitação do dia em duplicado (o total do dia).

Alguém tem esta (má) experiência?


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2011 às 21:58)

Algum bug esquisito, pode tentar ver no site do programa se há alguma actualização. Outra nota, vi que mudou para o Cumulus, muito bom programa, até recomendaria a ficar com esse


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2011 às 22:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Algum bug esquisito, pode tentar ver no site do programa se há alguma actualização. Outra nota, vi que mudou para o Cumulus, muito bom programa, até recomendaria a ficar com esse



Para já estou a tentar trabalhar com ele (cumulus) e a verificar se é fidedigno.
Só que para já há um problema: o acumulado de precipitação do dia é de 44,2 mm. Já tinha sido enviado para o Wunderground...mas como comecei a utilizar agora pela noite o cumulus, este programa não assumiu o total de precipitação.
Logo o Wunderground já considera que no total não tive precipitação neste dia.

Confusão de dados...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2011 às 23:25)

Sim claro, os registos do Cumulus começaram hoje, não vai ter registos. O programa é muito fiável e bom, é um dos melhores


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Nov 2011 às 10:55)

O cumulus é muito bom


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Nov 2011 às 12:00)

Obrigado

Para já funciona muito bem


----------



## alamcar (14 Nov 2011 às 17:21)

Boa tarde
Exprimentei o programa mas surgiu um problema:
O programa só apresenta e regisran  os dados da estação enquanto o computador está ligado Quando desligo o computador e mais tarde o ligo ele não carrega os dados da estação enquanto o computador está inativo.
Alguém sabe como resolver?

Desde já grato


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2011 às 19:55)

Se a estação tiver datalogger, devia. Tem a opção Use Data logger marcada nas opções de configuração da estação do Cumulus?


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2011 às 21:23)

No ecrã inicial do *cumulus* vai à opção "configuration" e clica em "station" (*1*)
No próximo ecrã preenche os campos assinalados (se não preenchidos) nomeadamente a opção "use data logger" (*2*).
Verifica se o a versão do *cumulus* é a mais recente.
Penso que assim deixarás de ter esse problema.

Estou a utilizar o programa há poucos dias e até agora tem estado tudo impecável


----------



## alamcar (16 Nov 2011 às 09:37)

Bom dia

Penso que tenho por cá muita asneira, por falta de conhecimento meu.
Só tenho instalado o programa Weather Station Data Logger Version 4.2.0.0.
Desintalei tudo que tinha, que podia intreferir com este programa. Agora vou procurar o programa Cumulus e voltarei.

Saudações


----------



## alamcar (18 Nov 2011 às 10:54)

Bom dia


Agora o sensor da temperatura exterior deixou de comunicar com a Base
Vou entregar para a assistencia

Obrigado


----------



## alamcar (24 Jan 2012 às 11:56)

A empresa aceitou a reclamação e devolveu o valor.
E agora o que me aconselham comprar com 500 euros?

Comprimentos e desde já obrigado


----------



## Estação SP (24 Jan 2012 às 14:02)

Uma estaçao já boa com 500€, eu ia para a Davis Vantage Vue.

Agora nao sei que tipo de estaçao meteorologica queres e quais a funcionalidades que queres.

Abraço!


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jan 2012 às 14:09)

Estação SP disse:


> Uma estaçao já boa com 500€, eu ia para a Davis Vantage Vue.
> 
> Agora nao sei que tipo de estaçao meteorologica queres e quais a funcionalidades que queres.
> 
> Abraço!



Por 514€ tens a Vantage Vue (versão EU) com datalogger usb e entrega em casa


----------



## Pestynha (24 Jan 2012 às 15:31)

Onde?



lsalvador disse:


> Por 514€ tens a Vantage Vue (versão EU) com datalogger usb e entrega em casa


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jan 2012 às 15:43)

Pestynha disse:


> Onde?



http://www.wetterladen.de/sparpaket-davis-vue-und-weatherlink-usb.html

Enviam para Portugal, preço total  : 514,91 €


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jan 2012 às 20:27)

http://www.nautic21.com/product_info.php?products_id=714 Aqui é mais barato.. A versão serial e USB da Vue. E enviam para Portugal, um membro deste fórum já a usou.


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jan 2012 às 20:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.nautic21.com/product_info.php?products_id=714 Aqui é mais barato.. A versão s
> erial e USB da Vue. E enviam para Portugal, um membro deste fórum já a usou.



Falta os 18% de Iva


----------



## alamcar (25 Jan 2012 às 21:58)

Boa noite

Eu que pouco pesco disto em termo de marcas, modelos e qualidade
queria uma com funções nada inferior ás que tinha ( WMR200 Oregon), mas mais resistente, porque já vou na terceira, sempre a garantia funcionou bem, e eu adquire um modelo acima.
Estou a ponderar as vossas opiniões


Um abraço

alamcar


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2012 às 22:25)

alamcar disse:


> Boa noite ( WMR200 Oregon), mas mais resistente, porque já vou na terceira



Que aconteceu ? É que com esse material todo já compras-te praticamente uma Davis Pro 2 Plus.


----------



## alamcar (25 Jan 2012 às 22:45)

Não se passou nada.
eu explico.
No dia de anos uma oferta, eu investi outro tanto e troquei.
Quase a acabar a garantia deixou de comunicar com o sensor exterior.devolveram-me a nota
Fiz novo investimento de igual valor e comprei uma WMR200
Uno e meio depois os sensores deixaram de funcionar e o fornecedor aconselhou-me a mandar para reparação todo o material.
Eles enviaram-me uma nova.
Ao fim de alguns meses não conseguia bom desempenho com esta.
Dias depois deixou de comunicar com o sensor de humidade exterior.
Devolveram-me a massa

Saudações


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2012 às 22:55)

alamcar disse:


> Não se passou nada.
> eu explico.
> No dia de anos uma oferta, eu investi outro tanto e troquei.
> Quase a acabar a garantia deixou de comunicar com o sensor exterior.devolveram-me a nota
> ...



Então o que te aconselhamos é uma Davis, depende de quanto queres gastar, tens entre a Pro e a Vue, a Vue é mais básica que a Pro, as diferenças são poucas.


----------



## alamcar (30 Jan 2012 às 09:31)

Bom dia

Possivelmente vou-me decidir pela PRO.
Vou começar a reunir alguma literatura para para melhor conhecimento do material.
Também falta a operação financeira de arranjar alguns amigos que façam compras até que some o valor que está no mealheiro. Cinquenta por cento já está deste lado.
Tenho programada uma viagem a Barcelona, alguém sabe quanto pesa o KIT? 
Como vou de Aéreo tenho limitações no peso.

Saudações e muito agradecido


----------



## alamcar (30 Jan 2012 às 09:57)

Já agora uma informação, será esta?

http://www.wetterladen.de/davis-vantage-pro-2.html?sCoreId=05f82f2a7f4ed9f6f7665b6926131ecf

Saudações


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2012 às 17:04)

lsalvador disse:


> Falta os 18% de Iva



Sim. Realmente depois de fazer as contas mando mas é vir da Holanda a Davis, os 18% de IVA na loja espanhola ficam um balúrdio


----------



## lsalvador (12 Fev 2012 às 17:06)

alamcar disse:


> Já agora uma informação, será esta?
> 
> http://www.wetterladen.de/davis-vantage-pro-2.html?sCoreId=05f82f2a7f4ed9f6f7665b6926131ecf
> 
> Saudações



A que falo é esta 

http://www.wetterladen.de/sparpaket-davis-vue-und-weatherlink-usb.html?c=1152

Davis Vue e datalogger USB por 499€ + transporte.


----------



## alamcar (19 Fev 2012 às 21:44)

Boa noite

Mas a que está na minha referencia não é um pouco superior?
Saudações


----------

